# are Cherry Shrimp Eggplant eaters?



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried a slice of eggplant in the tank for a snack for their shrimps? It seems similar enough to zucchini, I don't see why not. I could just stick a piece in and see, but thought I would ask first.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Eggplant (in the Solanaceae -- like tomato, potatoes, and peppers) is unrelated to zucchini (in the Cucurbitaceae -- the squash/melon/cucumber family). While all the squash relatives are safe to eat raw, eggplants and potatoes are poisonous *to people* when raw. I would personally not give uncooked eggplant to my fish.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

when I put vegies in for plecs the shrimp dont usually eat it ,they go for the wafers tho!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

characinfan said:


> Eggplant (in the Solanaceae -- like tomato, potatoes, and peppers) is unrelated to zucchini (in the Cucurbitaceae -- the squash/melon/cucumber family). While all the squash relatives are safe to eat raw, eggplants and potatoes are poisonous *to people* when raw. I would personally not give uncooked eggplant to my fish.


This is true. Plus they are not good for most animals. I feed my plec's and other fish veggies that my tortoises can eat. If my tortoises cant eat them then my fish dont get them.

My shrimp eat any foods that are dropped in. I see them hanging out on the squash all the time.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I hate eggplant, so I would never feed it to my fish. Also, anything that tastes that bad can't be good. And it's realted to deadly nightshade. And it's super buoyant, so it would be a pain in the arse to sink. All perfectly logical reasons why not to feed it to your fish/inverts.

Potatoes are good however - just soak them to remove some of the starch (it fouls water rather quickly), and plop them in - they should sink on their own too


----------

